# Rep



## Seedlessone (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you should be able to see who sent you rep. I know mods can.....can we, please LOL


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that might start alot of fights from negative rep givers, and everyone's rep would be ruined because if you even gave someone neg rep, you'd get it back, just because you gave it, but not because you did anything.

thats my theory anyway


----------



## Seedlessone (Mar 4, 2007)

russ0r said:


> I think that might start alot of fights from negative rep givers, and everyone's rep would be ruined because if you even gave someone neg rep, you'd get it back, just because you gave it, but not because you did anything.
> 
> thats my theory anyway


 
i could see that happening also


----------



## Godkas (Mar 5, 2007)

negative rep could be nony :O


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 5, 2007)

What if you could only see who sent you positive rep that wouldnt cause any harm.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 5, 2007)

when you give someone +rep also add your name at the end then they can see who gave the +rep.


----------



## Seedlessone (Mar 6, 2007)

hey why is it some time I get rep thats not positive or negative?


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 7, 2007)

i leave my name for positive and negative, i dont care if a newbie knows if i gave them neg rep they give it back to me, but meh


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

You mean like one of the mods giving me neg rep for something they dont agree with.
What ever happened to freedom of speech and every one having a diffrent opinion.
Riu is starting to become really stupid.


----------



## potroast (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, we've got a lot of immature kids who have 2000+ posts and dig up 2-year-old threads just to rant and rave.

Here's a suggestion, try kicking both feet and waving your arms around.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Elites can see who leaves rep. Step up to the plate if you so desire. Knowing is available.

I always sign my rep ... so no worries there. Trolls don't....


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You mean like one of the mods giving me neg rep for something they dont agree with.
> What ever happened to freedom of speech and every one having a diffrent opinion.
> Riu is starting to become really stupid.


freedom of speech like you telling people to go eat bullets? ive seen you now posted on at least on 3 separate occasions telling people to go eat a bullet. i even reported you for one and i notice the mod was nice enough to not even ban you so stop bitching because if this were my website youd have been banned long ago.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

\m/ \m/ said:


> freedom of speech like you telling people to go eat bullets? ive seen you now posted on at least on 3 separate occasions telling people to go eat a bullet. i even reported you for one and i notice the mod was nice enough to not even ban you so stop bitching because if this were my website youd have been banned long ago.



are you still here troll?


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> are you still here troll?


who the fuck you callin troll? if im a troll, what does that make you? so ya got over 800 posts, big fuckin deal. does that make it ok for you to be an asshole with attitude?


----------

